

Push notification click-through rates - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.co/2014/09/16/new-data-on-push-notification-ctrs-shows-the-best-apps-perform-4x-better-than-the-worst-heres-why-guest-post/

======
pornel
Apps that abuse it for ads have 100% immediate furious uninstall rate with me.

~~~
dale386
Yeah exactly this. If you want to tell me about something that's legitimately
important to me, fine. But don't remind me to come play your game or advertise
your other products via push. This will result in an immediate uninstall.
Zynga games have been banned from my devices for this reason.

~~~
click170
> legitimately important to me

Frankly even offering them the leeway to define what is legitimately important
to you is too much in my opinion.

There will always be companies out there ready to argue 'but you DO
legitimately need to know about our important new fubar app!'.

I would be interested in a site that collected reviews of the notifications-
usage of various apps so that I could check there before downloading. In a
perfect world there would be a rating option for this ('Notifications Abuse
Rating') but that'll never happen.

------
joeframbach
The article misses the fact that the notifications all have a CTA "slide to
view" but have no affordance to dismiss. I don't have an iPhone so I don't
know how to dismiss those messages without viewing the app. My Android,
though, always has slide-to-dismiss and click-to-view.

How many of these 40% CTR are from viewers who are frustrated that they can't
figure out how to dismiss the message without clicking-through?

~~~
genesee
Almost anyone who uses iOS on a daily basis certainly knows how to clear
notifications. The lock screen doesn't offer such an option, but the slide-
down Notification Center does:
[http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/notifica...](http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/notification-
center-ios7.png)

~~~
alexbilbie
You can swipe notifications away in iOS8 from the lock screen

------
jfthiigsegbje
I wish apple charged for each notification.

